# Red Bald Spots



## Corysxj (Jun 9, 2008)

Our 11 month old APBT has started having these wierd bald spots appear. She had one that showed up and we thought maybe she had just gnawed at it or scratched herself, but now she has come up with more. She does not spend that much time outside anymore, and when she is outside, she is on a leash or in an enclosed area where we are playing with her. She had an allergic reaction to something a couple of months ago but she had like "Under the skin" type welts that showed up, so im guessing this is not what that is. Here are some pics:


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Give Nu-Stock, that is the best thing ever made. ;
http://www.nustock.com/


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I would go to the vet and she what they think.Karma had spots like that too, I took her to the vet and she has mange, she is being treated for it now and the hair is starting to grown back,


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Vet is the best way to know for sure. 

It almost looks like ringworm to me. Are the edges of the spots a darker shade of red at all?

Either way, a vet needs to check it out IMO.


----------

